# Missha!



## jennifa (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys!  I couldn't find any threads about Missha skincare, so here goes:

  	In case some of you might not know, Missha is a Korean brand that is surging in popularity right now because of their famous "BB creams".  They also have a huge skincare line.

  	Anxious to try it out, I bought a few things:

  	Time Revolution Master Cream
  	Time Revolution Night Repair Booster
  	Time Revolution Night Repair Lotion
  	Cho Bo Yang eye cream

  	I've heard a lot of good things about their skincare, which was why I jumped on their last 30% sale.  But upon doing some research about the line today (which I probably should have done beforehand!), I found out that all the aforementioned products have a 2/10 rating on the GoodGuide!  The guide mentioned that some Missha products contain chemicals that can produce a toxic response.  I wonder if anyone here knows anything about that, or could share what they think about Missha skincare products.

  	Bottom line, I want to know: should I be worried??

  	Thanks, Jenn


----------

